# TCG annual increase in August



## ivc_mixer (21/7/20)

Just thought I'd put it out there as FYI. Got a notification yesterday from The Courier Guy (which most places use to ship their stuff) is having their annual increase now in August. Just so you know as it may (or may not depending on the retailer) affect your final costing when ordering something to be shipped.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 7


----------

